# Does exercise significantly improve depression/anxiety?



## polythene (Jul 22, 2007)

Particularly when you compare them to antidepressant/anxiolytic medications?

I spoke to my doctor about this and he basically said that exercise and diet are the best ways to combat anxiety/adrenaline build-up. I mostly agree, as I've been exercising mildly the past month to good effect. I'm nowhere near stabilized, but then again I haven't been exercising too regularly or strenuously. 

I was recently prescribed an MAOI and am hesitant to try it because of the side effects - would it be wiser to continue on a real exercise/diet regimen first? How much does exercise and diet really help?


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

polythene said:


> I was recently prescribed an MAOI and am hesitant to try it because of the side effects - would it be wiser to continue on a real exercise/diet regimen first?


I'm not sure how effective they are, but I definitely think it's worth a try to continue and see how well it works for you before you try the drug.

I've never been able to keep up serious exercise and a healthy diet for very long, but I know that both make me feel better in the short term. Dancing several hours a day is one of the only things I've found that helps me get more sleep.


----------



## wraith (Feb 22, 2010)

Yes, I firmly believe this to be true. At least it was for me the three years I used to lift weights. Haven't worked out in almost two years though, and I've suffered for it, both mentally and physically. Reverting to my skinny old self again.

Anyway, if you have the motivation then use it for all it's worth. Exercise is a sure-fire way to improve.


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

I've definitely found this to be true. I exercise regularly almost every day and it definitely keeps stress and anxiety from building up. I always eat healthy and whenever I don't it makes me feel like crap.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

A Duke University study found i read somehwere that clinically depressed patients who exercised and werent on medication improved their symptoms than the those on meds. Ive noticed my mood is a lot better when my nutrition is clean. much more energy to workout and sleep better.


----------



## RobertWiggins (Mar 27, 2010)

Exercise is a great practice for combating your feelings of panic and anxiety. Not only is it really good for your body but is great for your mind too... exercise will help you increase your confidence and your belief in yourself.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

most certainly. I recently started working out regularly again and I feel so invigorated from a natural high that exercise gives me, I actually find myself smiling when walking out of the gym, partially due to the reason that I go to couple classes a week and met some great people there, being around others definily is a major mood lifter.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

I just came back from a run and I say, yes.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Yes, it does for me.


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

There are many studies showing exercise is better than meds for depression.

Running therapy is really popular for people with depression.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

going out running right now and maybe the gym if I can. I am learning that I sometimes just have to really force myself and stagnate so much.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Deffinately True!


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

No matter how bad you feel forcing yourself to go for a jogg, the sense of achievement, that you've pushed yourself to look that little bit healthier. It beats festering in your own biochemistry that's for sure! Staying more active helps me sleep easily too provided you don't leave it till 4am to gym binge.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Exercise beats drugs hands down, surely for some extreme cases drugs are a necessity. The combination of natural reward endorphins plus the mental focus and determination used during exercise beats the sh*t out of anti-depressants.

Doctors are far too quick to prescribe these days anyway and combine that with the fact that most people are looking for a quick fix and it's no wonder why pharmaceutical companies hold the monopoly of the healthcare system.


----------



## Joe Boston (Apr 27, 2010)

Exercise is key.

After moderate exercise the brain releases endorphins and seratonin that really help with mood and relieving anxiety. If I ever have a presentation or discussion and I'm feeling stressed I always try to get a good lift or run in earlier in the day it really helps. Plus the more you exercise the better you look and feel which also decreases anxiety and depression. 

I know sometimes you can feel too depressed to get up and do anything. This happens to me but the key is to just get out the door. That is the hardest part. Even when I feel terrible I always improve once I've started running, lifting, etc... 

Just build up your running distance or activity slowly and you will be amazed how much better you feel in a few weeks when you can see the progress. I have used running to help me cope with my anxiety in other situations.

Exercise hasn't cured me but it has helped me.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh definitely! Exercise is key to good mental and physical health, and i'm nearly sure that exercising (i.e jogging, cycling) releases serotonin. Pity i don't follow my own advice though, but when i do abit of athletic training it always makes me feel really really good.


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

Exercise helps me so much....SO much more than medication if I can get myself on a regular routine. It is worth it, but I really have to set aside a whole hour to run and do some other type of workout like situps to feel really good.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

i exercise regularly and have a good diet. the best advice i can give is to keep up the exercise/diet routine. it is a tremendous help. i have never been on meds, so i can't compare.
does exercise help depression? yes, significantly
is it a cure all? no
when u get off the treadmill, the problems don't disappear- but your mind is a lot clearer to deal with them. i am sure it must feel that way with meds.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I think it helps significantly. I always feel a lot better about myself when I'm exercising regularly, which translates into less anxiety and depression.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

It gets your blood flowing so you don't feel slothy. You have more energy and it increases your sex drive. Mellows you out a little if you're upset after a bad day. Makes you feel like you are accomplishing something, be it a higher level of fitness or a nicer looking body. If only I could stop drinking on the weekends.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

boy i exercised on doing lawn work as a workout and felt a positive well being. I fet so much better than on lexapro. im going to bike ride next. :O)


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

The only way you get an endorphin rush is from very heavy exercise. That needs a build up period first, in which you exercise at a lighter level for a few months. Lighter exercise is building an "aerobic base" first, eating enough, toning. You may sweat profusely, feel pain, have a high heartrate but still there is no endorphin rush until you become a conditioned athletic type. It takes time, then there is signifigant improvement. But any lighter exercise that has sweating higher heartrate etc, is still doing you good. It is preparing for heavy exercise too.


----------



## RockyD (May 1, 2010)

Yes absolutely.

Some exercises in particular. Running makes me feel great, and the other significant one for me is deadlifting. I get this mild rush of euphoria and it lingers pretty much for the rest of the day.


----------



## JustinC (May 3, 2010)

Exercise is plain out good for you body. In combating anxiety and depression it decreases your allostatic load. Those that are predisposed to anxiety and depressed generally feel more pressured (i.e. allostatic load) by exercising this is countered.


----------



## MrWorry (Sep 5, 2009)

Back when i was in jr high - high school i was a lot more active and excercised a lot more. Looking back the anxiety was definately still there with me even with excercise.

Strangely enough i don't excercise that much now but i probably look more physically healthy now than then. I think all the stress/anxiety burns off a lot of the things i eat. My metabolism must be really high.


----------



## extend (May 11, 2009)

MrWorry said:


> Back when i was in jr high - high school i was a lot more active and excercised a lot more. Looking back the anxiety was definately still there with me even with excercise.
> 
> Strangely enough i don't excercise that much now but i probably look more physically healthy now than then. I think all the stress/anxiety burns off a lot of the things i eat. My metabolism must be really high.


Similar situation with me. Exercise seems to make me sort of forget my anxiety but the anxiety eventually returns. I still feel great after I exercise, but by no means would I call it a cure for anxiety if you truly suffer from SA. But if exercise really is an effective long term solution, than by all means go for it. Much better option than taking meds. But if meds really help you significantly, than you probably need them regardless of your physical activity.


----------



## RosieApple (May 10, 2010)

Yes, Exercise has really improved helped my depression... still scared of people though!!


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

If you enjoy ecercising it's even better I have my own littme mixed martial arts asylum whre noone disturd me. Tota peace and quiet. There's something really captivating abouta bag sitign the the centre of a carpeted room that gets mycreativity going. The more fun I have the healthier, fitter and happier I am that day.


----------



## Social_butterfly00 (Jan 28, 2008)

Definitely. Exercise and healthy eating kept me out of depression and 'cleared up' my anxiety to the point where it was non-existant for about a year in high school. Not to mention you feel and look great, and you have such a positive mood. Any and all exercise is good! Exercise is more or just as effective for depression as meds are... something to think about it.


----------



## rubyruby (Jun 17, 2009)

It will help. I just came from a 20 minute walk and about 10 minutes really fast on the treadmill. Your attitude changes. there is a "before" and "after" feeling. It is not a runners high or anything like that. It is just a change in attitude. I also think and i don't know if others get this but sometimes i have excess anxiety - it is not social anxiety and going on the treadmill helps to get rid of it.

I have arthritis in my neck and doing hatha yoga helps with the pain. But what I notice is that you have to slow down to do yoga. This is hard for me to do but I realized that this slowing down is probably helping me to calm down.


----------



## Josh (Apr 26, 2005)

For me exorcise has greatly reduce my anxiety! It has also helped me impove my confidence. Just taking the small self improvement step of exorcising regularly will do wonders for how you feel about your self and your life.


----------



## cinammon (Mar 18, 2010)

I think exercise DEFINITELY improves depression and anxiety. I put in Leslie Sansone walking tapes and try to do at least a mile and after I do a mile, I feel much better. Leslie Sansone has jogging tapes too and she has different 1,2, and 3 mile tapes so that is good too, I get sick of doing the same routine so I can change routines if I want. After exercising, I feel less anxious, less depressed and more positive and more upbeat.


----------

